# Rowan / Rowen for a girl?



## barnie

My husband and I really like the name Rowan for our baby girl but we're worried that it is seen as a boys name and she will end up getting bullied for it. What do people think?

Also if we go with it should we spell it Rowan or Rowen - does the e help make it more femine?

Thank you!
Barnie


----------



## Neferet

I love it for a girl! I'd personally pick Rowan not Rowen. It looks nicer and I think it's quite a feminine name anyway.


----------



## twins

i really like this for a girl, i think it sounds feminine.


----------



## CedarWood

I like it _alot_ as a girls name! I think either spelling is fine but I might lean more towards Rowen.


----------



## CeriB

I agree!

Rowa/en is lovely for a girl!! Also, I quite like both spellings - choice the one your happy with!


----------



## LunaRose

I know a Rowan and everyone has always liked her name! I'd go with Rowan rather than Rowen, it just looks right :flower: xx


----------



## moomoo

It was our choice for a for last time! Love it!!


----------



## Pink_Tinks

i know a lil girl called Rowan i think its lovely


----------



## Sophiiie

I really like it :) personally i'd use Rowen, but I don't think it makes a huge difference x


----------



## discoclare

I always thought it was a girl's name anyway. Didn't know you could have it as a boy's name.


----------



## Etoille

My best friend's daughter is named Rowena. It's a bit more feminine than Rowen, but I like either. :)


----------



## trumpetbum

I think it's beautiful. The only male connection I make is with Rowan atkinson but even at that I always thought of it as a feminine name.


----------



## emilyjean

Love it! I like Rowan, and I consider it a girls name rather than a boys name. :)


----------



## MommyWishes4

I like Rowen. Rowan looks like it was misspelled. But I think it can definitely work for a girl. For me it has a Lord of the rings connection (A place in it was called Rowen, which is where Eowyn lived, so it's girly to me.)

It also reminds me of the name River, which is a girl name.


----------



## Surprise

It's a pretty name to me, quite earthy, as it means "oak tree". I would have thought it to be a boy's name, but when I think about it, trees are lovely and gender-neutral.

As for spelling, that's a tough call...but I think I prefer Rowan.


----------



## LoolaBear

i like Rowen for a girl. My mum wanted to call me Rowena when i was younger and thats basically Rowen with an A on the end lol. so to me spelling would be Rowen.
its also on my list for girls for when OH and i feel up to TTC again after loosing my baby at 17 weeks last week, wont feel right using any of the names we had planned to use for Sonnie (name we chose for baby as its gender neutral) so going for things that are different and i LOVE Rowen for a girl.
good choice i say and in my name book it is actually classed as a girls name in it. xx


----------



## rainbowgroove

I love the name Rowan. One of the kids friends spells it Ruadhan :)


----------



## fairy_gem

I only know of a guy called Rowan so i see it as a boys name.

However i do think spelling it Rowen makes it seem more feminine.

x


----------



## windswept

I love love love Rowan (spelt that way). It is one of my top 3 girls names... However, there have only been 4 births in our parish so far this year, and one was a Rowan - so if we have a girl I dare-say they'll end up being in the same class, and inevitably will become friends... Which will add confusion!

Rowan is the name for a mountain ash tree (not oak!) and has lots of superstitions around it. For example, in the olden days, if you planted a rowan tree outside your house you'd be protected from witches, and if you cut down a rowan tree the fairies escape to wreak vengeance on the evil one who cut it down!

I have a very lovely friend called Rowan, and she is worthy of having a little one named after her!

I also have a lovely friend called Rohan - another pretty name worth throwing in the mix!


----------

